# Happy Birthday Badger!!



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Just turned 4........and many more!
You've really matured into a damn fine bulldog.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Happy Birthday boy!! Can't believe he's 4 years old already Christian!! Give him a scratch behind the ear for me, will ya?


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I looooooove this boy!!! <3 happy birthday!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Happy Birthday boy!! Can't believe he's 4 years old already Christian!! Give him a scratch behind the ear for me, will ya?


It is amazing how fast it goes....too fast. I will give him that scratch for you, but he said he wants it somewhere else LOL! I don't know where he gets his perverse sense of humor???


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

::::COACH:::: said:


> I looooooove this boy!!! <3 happy birthday!


Thank you Nadia!!! Now you've made him blush


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Sure is handsome! Happy Birthday Badger!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday Badger!! Such a beautiful dog.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

ames said:


> Sure is handsome! Happy Birthday Badger!


Thanks Ames. He was a good looking pup, and kept his "handsomeness" as he grew LOL.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

~StangChick~ said:


> Happy Birthday Badger!! Such a beautiful dog.


So kind of you to say!!! Compliments never get old, but I don't want this going to his head LOL.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

It should go to his head. Happy birthday Badger you handsome young man! He really does look great S.F., what a gorgeous boy. Love the OFRN. 

Joe


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

What a handsome guy! Happy birthday.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Saint Francis said:


> It is amazing how fast it goes....too fast. I will give him that scratch for you, but he said he wants it somewhere else LOL! I don't know where he gets his perverse sense of humor???


Lmao! I have no earthly idea!? Lol... Tell him he's a good boy and we all love him.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

jttar said:


> It should go to his head. Happy birthday Badger you handsome young man! He really does look great S.F., what a gorgeous boy. Love the OFRN.
> 
> Joe


Thanks Joe. I'll take some of the credit, but the breeder, and Badger himself have done their jobs He's a good boy for sure. I love the OFRN too


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

BCdogs said:


> What a handsome guy! Happy birthday.


Thank you BC!! He certainly appreciates the compliment, as do I.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Lmao! I have no earthly idea!? Lol... Tell him he's a good boy and we all love him.


..........too much TV exposure I suppose?


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

He has really grown up to be quite the stunning boy. Happy Birthday Badger and good work Francis!


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Looks like I'm a little late as usual, but Happy Birthday handsome boy!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

DickyT said:


> He has really grown up to be quite the stunning boy. Happy Birthday Badger and good work Francis!


Thanks DT! I've just been holding on to the leash tight.....constant weight puller of sorts LOL. My other dog keeps him busy too


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

TeamCourter said:


> Looks like I'm a little late as usual, but Happy Birthday handsome boy!!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


As they say, Better late than never! I appreciate the sentiment TC


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Saint Francis said:


> ..........too much TV exposure I suppose?


You should really consider the parental controls on the tv lol.


----------

